# Angel Glow, Angel Eyes, Tylan?



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello friends,

I’m so happy to find this site. Finally I may have found a thing to get rid of tearstains.
I am talking about Angel Glow, Angel Eyes or Tylan.
I live in Sweden and have been looking to solve this problem since my lovely dog was a puppy. He is now 2 ½ years old and has always has tearstains. Our vet recommends washing his eyes with water, nothing else.

Maybe I can start selling if it works. Cu’s we don’t have anything here which helps. And I know MANY people who have the same problem.

I have read a few treads about Angel Glow, Angel Eyes or Tylan. But which should I try? 
As far as I understand is Angel Glow the main product that came out first on the market.
Angel Eyes is the second but many people claimed that this is healthier for the dog because it only has a like 2 products in it and it is healthier if you want to threat your dog for a longer time.

Some suggestions please!

Kind Regards Lina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hello friends,
> 
> I’m so happy to find this site. Finally I may have found a thing to get rid of tearstains.
> I am talking about Angel Glow, Angel Eyes or Tylan.
> ...


I know a lot of folks here have used those products--I'm sure someone will get back to you. GOod luck!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use the angel's glow and it worked great for me. I always thought angel glow and angel eyes were just about the same thing, but different brands like coke and pepsi.

I have never tried anything else since I had sucess with the AG.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> I use the angel's glow and it worked great for me. I always thought angel glow and angel eyes were just about the same thing, but different brands like coke and pepsi.
> 
> I have never tried anything else since I had sucess with the AG.[/B]


Ah I see, but everyone knows that coke taste better than pepsi ;-) 

Well, for how long can he take the product? A lifetime? As far as I know it is a kind of antibiotic. Isn't it dangerous to take for a longer time? Could he be addicted to it and get sick if he doesn’t get it?

For how long has the product existed? Have someone noticed any negative effects?


----------



## Starr (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Lina,

I'm also attempting to search out how to prevent the tear staining in my puppies eyes, 10 months and 6 months.

I've tried home cooked meals, washing their faces with baby shampoo and feeding local honey (for allergies) to them, nothing works so far. 

I initially would let the groomer trim their eyes close but that's just a temporary fix and I decided not to continue down that route.

I'll be watching this forum in hopes of someone who has triumphed with this.

Thanks,

Linda




> Hello friends,
> 
> I’m so happy to find this site. Finally I may have found a thing to get rid of tearstains.
> I am talking about Angel Glow, Angel Eyes or Tylan.
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would start with Tylan. A pinch a day for two weeks. That's worked for me. Do not continue past the two weeks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412218
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to Spoiled Maltese... you are sure to make many friends and learn a lot here.

About Angel Eyes and Angel Glow... your FIRST statement was more correct about them. They are SIMILAR but not the same. Angel Eyes does have fewer ingredients. Unlike Coke or Pepsi which have many!  

Tylan is the active ingredient, the antibiotic, in both products, so I would suggest just trying that. No longer then 10 days though.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

For some reason veterinarians will not address the issue of tearstaining in Maltese because it is so common and there isn't much that will cure it. If they are tear staining there is something going on with the dog. Mine will tear stain from stress. When I was gone for three weeks when my dad died, I came home to horrible tear staining in every dog I own. I have tried about everything on the market. Tylan is an antibiotic for respiratory infections in chickens. It works. You can put it in the water or in food. It is very bitter. So you have to find something that your dog really loves. It did not work with my bunch of Maltese. I don't like Tetracycline because it can cause birth defects and is very hard on their stomacks. Every time I've used it the dogs who were on it would start to loose weight and it would become difficult to get it back on. 
I finally talked to my vet to get an older drug that he had to order for me called Lincocin. I switched water to reverse osmossis from Wal-Mart. Our water is hard and leaves red stains on the shower head and shower walls. Then I added vinegar to the water. Not much just enough to change the ph in the tears and saliva. A vet tech said that an enzyme in the tears and saliva caused most of the staining. 
The Lincocin 50 mg twice a day dried up their tearing. Within a week I saw improvement in all the dogs I had on the medication. I gave it for two weeks. With the vinegar in the water I am seeing less tear staining in the puppies that are 11 weeks old. Now I just need to wait for the hair to grow out so it is white again. Quite a few breeders keep their dogs on Tylan in the water all the time. Its not a good idea to do that. After awhile they will build a resistance to that drug. A good link to see all the older methods of dealing with tear staining is Bobbi Linden's site. You get to that through Sharon's site which I believe someone posted already. 
Someone did a study on tear staining and is compiling their data and will be posting it soon. Prelims showed it was not food or dyes in the food. It will be interesting when she gets finished with it and posts it.
Tear staining is unsightly and can be an embarrassment. I wish you luck on finding the right solution for your Maltese.
Tina


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> I would start with Tylan. A pinch a day for two weeks. That's worked for me. Do not continue past the two weeks.[/B]


I’ve found Angel Glow on eBay. But I don't know how to get Tylan? And I’m not sure if it's legal to import it to Sweden.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

I am not sure but I think I read that someone gave his dog yogurt together whit Angel Glow, why? I can’t find the message.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412298
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get it at Omaha Vaccine:
http://www.petsuppliesdelivered.com/single...m?id=13491&

Also, here is a good overview of tear staining and potential solutions:
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/grooming5.htm

I hope that helps!


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

Should I mix the Angel Glow, Angel Eyes or Tyland (what ever I choose) whit yogurt?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I mix mine with a tablespoon of the wet food because they don't like the taste. After they eat the wet food with the AG in it then I feed them the rest of their wet food. I don't know about mixing it with yogart, I guess you can?


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> I mix mine with a tablespoon of the wet food because they don't like the taste. After they eat the wet food with the AG in it then I feed them the rest of their wet food. I don't know about mixing it with yogart, I guess you can?[/B]


Oh, good your dog is soooo cute. For how long have you been giving yours AG? (I guess you mean Angel Glow) How did she look like before?
I was reading that the antibiotic is quite strong and if your dog has a stomach it will be good to mix it up whit yogurt.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: I thought they both had Tylan in them??
ANDREA


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> :huh: I thought they both had Tylan in them??
> ANDREA[/B]


Yes they have, and the antibiotic can bee quite strong for a dog, especially if you give it to them for a longer time.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

I have now got my first jar of Angel Glow. I’m looking forward to se the results.
However, my dogs weight are 8,8 pounds so the jar will not last for so long and it quite expensive. 
I have noticed that Tyland is less expensive. Does someone know where to by it and where to get it shipped to Europe/Sweden?

Kind Regards Lina


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi again,

For how long did you take Angel Glow? My dog has been feeding with it for a week now. I can se a bit improvement.

But I am so afraid that he gets immune to it. I have been spoken to a girl which told me that she have been giving her dog Angel Eye for 3 monthc. But after 2 bottles, the 3rd bottle didnt work and her dog started getting stains again.

How did you do? Did you follow the instructions? Take daily for 3 months? 
This is the only hope I have left, he has been staining since puppy age and he is now 2 1⁄2 year old.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Hi again,
> 
> For how long did you take Angel Glow? My dog has been feeding with it for a week now. I can se a bit improvement.
> 
> ...


Chances are there is not enough tylosin in there to help your dog enough. Why not try 10 days of just TYlan powder (it's straight tylosin) mixed in yogurt or something. I bet that will take care of it......unless there are other issues like inturned eyelashes or blocked ducts. You can take a magnifying glass and look at the eyes to see if hair is growing inward. The ducts need to be checked by a vet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Milou, I'm glad to see you are actively seeking the correct way to combat tear staining in your furbaby. I don't know if you have done a "search" here on SM for older posts, but there are some good ones. Here is one at http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=amoxicillin post #4 where Tonia Holibaugh of Rhapsody Maltese was quoted from an article she wrote. Tonia is a very well known handler of the very best show Maltese and shows beautiful dogs without staining. Further down on Post #7 I wrote about my past sucess with the antibiotic Amoxicillin. The antibiotic that Tina mentioned above is similar and probably a newer one. Lincoin is Lincomycin and is used in dogs for skin infections and ajoining tissues, and upper respiratory infections, etc. It is effective against gram-postive bacteria, like the Steph and Strep organisms.
This all points to the fact that this staining is not related to food, unless that food is causing an allergy so bad that there is a resulting bacterial infection. Other than mineral stain it wouldn't reasonably be water, and certainly not a plastic dish--like some say. If an antibiotic for bacterial infections so easily clears it, it must be bacterial.
As I've said before, if you can get a vet to believe this, and get a RX for a good antibiotic for that type of bacteria, I think that is better than subjecting a dog to long term old type antibiotic like Tylan (used in chicken feed). On the right RX for a short course it is over.

Then the job of growing out the already stained fur. To help with that and the lightening of that already stained fur there are other products. I see breeder/show people talking about "Eye Envy" and heard it is going to be given as a gift to those showing at the Maltese Speciality. Google Eye Envy.
Good luck with your effort.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OOPS! I see my links aren't working, I'll try to fix them. Since the forum upgrade I haven't figured out how to do them! Sorry! 

P.S. My fix didn't work either. Help somebody! :smpullhair: 
P.P.S.S. At Deb's suggestion I took the non-working links out and posted link to the whole thread I was talking about. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I used and still use when needed Angels Glow and it worked for Lily. She had really bad tear staining when I got her at 12 weeks and at 5 months and going through some serious teething we no longer have them. Her face is snowy white. I liked the convenience of just giving her a little bit wrapped cream cheese once a day. It took about 1 week to see the difference in the new growth. It won't do anything for the already stained fur but the new grow will be stain free. I cut out most of the stained fur as it grew. Good luck.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> OOPS! I see my links aren't working, I'll try to fix them. Since the forum upgrade I haven't figured out how to do them! Sorry!
> 
> P.S. My fix didn't work either. Help somebody! :smpullhair:
> P.P.S.S. At Deb's suggestion I took the non-working links out and posted link to the whole thread I was talking about. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Thank you so much for the link. I have done some searches from the past.

I wondering what else I can feed the angel glow with. My dog doesn’t love all food and I have been giving him liverwurst mixed with AG. Something else I can try?

I have notice that the red has been gone away. But when he are stressed and home by himself I notice that his eyes are tearing. Not red and brown but clear white. I am afraid that if I stop give him AG it will go back to red/brown again.


----------

